# 1 red and one pomp!



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Went to Mobile St. off of ft morgan rd today. got one decent pomp and a really decent red. how did everyone else do?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats-that's a fine dinner for sure. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You did better than me buddy. I got a late start and only landed a couple of white trout. Good job.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice meal....:clap:clap Also better than me...home all day.:banghead:banghead


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

I hit P'cola beach today, Jellyfish everywhere! I have never seen so many.



Caught one nice bluefish. At least I didn't get skunked.



Nice work on the red and the pomp, that would have made my day.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CJF (2/16/2008)*Went to Mobile St. off of ft morgan rd today. got one decent pomp and a really decent red. how did everyone else do?


Great catch:clap. Did you get caught in that bad weather this morning?. Bad storms with tornado warning at Ft. Morgan


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the report and nice pompano and red:clap


----------

